# Cruze Diesel General question



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

cdmac said:


> Hey all,
> I'm not new at all to diesels but I am new to the Cruze diesels and I'm looking to buy one. I travel approximately 50k a year all highway miles and i currently have 2 diesels with 550k on one and 400k on the other so I know a little about maintenance. My questions are these.
> 1. What are the good years to look for?
> 2. What should I stay away from?
> ...


0. Dude you are going to like this diesel car. It warms up faster than my gas cars , amazing electric heater and warmup design. 
1. 2017&beyond seems great . Earlier years have wrong transmission for me else i would have tried one for sure.
2. Salvage titles/flood-damage. Oil filter cover door is easily torn off, in case that might annoy you. Its probably there for aerodynamics... automatic grille flaps get clogged with ice and snow and throw an obd code,
3. Me neither but seems reliable and exhaust sure is clean. DEF is 7.88 at walmart for 2500 miles, 2.5 gallons but is a mess to add. If you forget to check the DEF dash display and to add DEF, be prepared for pon-farr like Mr. Spock.
4. Automatic transmissions seem 100% reliable at annoying me until i trade the offending car for one with a stickshift.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not a Diesel guy, but there are a number of threads on defeating the emission stuff. I am partial to the 2014's, but then I know squat about the diesels. You should be able to find a decent manual diesel.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Cruze diesel only available in 2014 & 15 (gen 1) or 2017 & 18 (Gen 2)

The gen 1 with a 2.0 turbo only available in Auto. Delete available, tested and works for many on this site. My 2015 is not deleted, and has been great in all aspects. Only oil & filters for me with 64K on the clock. Fill the DEF tank every 10K. Others have had problems with emissions. If I was buying used, I'd either plan on a delete or get extended warranty due to emission problems others have had.

The gen 2 comes with a 1.6 turbo. available with stick & auto.


----------



## cdmac (Apr 1, 2018)

It may be too soon to tell but longevity wise what is a better motor, the 2.0 or 1.6? I wouldn't be surprised that once I buy one ill keep it for 300-400k and maybe longer.
and you are correct on the warranty or just deleting the dpf system, that's already
on my list.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I’ll second everything said thus far.

A couple of advantages the Gen 1 (‘14-‘15) has over Gen 2: Fuel and DEF capacities. 18 gallons can be squeezed into the Gen 1, topped to the fill neck. DEF tank is in the trunk and holds an extra gallon over the Gen 2.

These advantages are negated by the lack of a spare tire in the Gen 1 (DEF tank sits where the spare normally goes). On the Gen 2 the DEF tank is smaller and moved out of the spare tire area.

That problem is easily overcome with a Buick Verano donut spare. More about that here

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...cussion/161002-verano-doughnut-spare-ctd.html

The Gen 2 gets about 8-10% better fuel economy. I’m averaging 45.5 mpg (20,000 miles) with best tank @ 54.4 mpg. The Gen 2 can easily do 50 mpg and some have bested 60 mpg.

Performance, from what I’ve heard is similar. The Gen 1 has the bigger engine but the Gen 2 is lighter. Also as mentioned the Gen 1 was not offered with a Manual option, Auto only.

Another thing to consider if you’re in the U.S. is the different warranty options. Gen 1 came with a 5 year/100K mile powertrain while Gen 2 is 5 year/60K. So a 60K+ Gen 2 will be out of warranty while Gen 1 with similar mileage will still have coverage.

Happy hunting, your driving pattern is well-suited for the diesel. I came from a VW TDI and definitely like the Chevy much better. 

Good luck!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cdmac said:


> It may be too soon to tell but longevity wise what is a better motor, the 2.0 or 1.6? I wouldn't be surprised that once I buy one ill keep it for 300-400k and maybe longer.
> and you are correct on the warranty or just deleting the dpf system, that's already
> on my list.


Both engines have been used in the overseas markets before they came here. Both have a pretty good track record. 

The 9AT is a new transmission for GM, which usually means teething issues. May still have a few programming bugs to be worked out, but I was relatively impressed with the one I drove. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The 9AT is a new transmission for GM, which usually means teething issues. May still have a few programming bugs to be worked out, but I was relatively impressed with the one I drove.


With my recent experience with my in-laws' Terrain Denali (2.0T, 9AT) since we've been down in GA (got down here last Thursday, still here until Saturday), and that transmission has been downright flawless. The torque of the 2.0T definitely helps, I'm sure, but the 1.6T has plenty as well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> With my recent experience with my in-laws' Terrain Denali (2.0T, 9AT) since we've been down in GA (got down here last Thursday, still here until Saturday), and that transmission has been downright flawless. The torque of the 2.0T definitely helps, I'm sure, but the 1.6T has plenty as well.


Yeah, I only have driven one a short distance in a 9AT Cruze diesel, but shifts were almost imperceptible most of the time (it was a little confused on a rolling stop and trying to pick a gear to proceed forward with, but I've seen that confuse quite a few AT's). The 1.6TD is a perky little engine.

The joint Ford-GM 6T/6F transmission has been around since 2007, and neither company has been able to completely iron out the shift quality/programming. They both still have some pretty odd behavior at times, which I suspect is just partly inherent to the design of the transmission itself. The Gen 2 Cruze improved on it a lot, though. The Aisin 6AT in the 2014-15 Diesel, while a good transmission, definitely has some clunky programming on GM's part.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

The only time I have an issue with my 9AT is when I slow down to make a R turn and then try to accelerate it has to hunt for a couple seconds. Other then that it is great.
I suppose I could stop making R turns, who cares where I’m going anyway.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, I only have driven one a short distance in a 9AT Cruze diesel, but shifts were almost imperceptible most of the time (it was a little confused on a rolling stop and trying to pick a gear to proceed forward with, but I've seen that confuse quite a few AT's). The 1.6TD is a perky little engine.
> 
> The joint Ford-GM 6T/6F transmission has been around since 2007, and neither company has been able to completely iron out the shift quality/programming. They both still have some pretty odd behavior at times, which I suspect is just partly inherent to the design of the transmission itself. The Gen 2 Cruze improved on it a lot, though. The Aisin 6AT in the 2014-15 Diesel, while a good transmission, definitely has some clunky programming on GM's part.


I've yet to see Ford implement the 9AT in any of their vehicles yet, but I predict it'll be similarly well-received as it in the GM vehicles.

The 6AT Aisin is decent...when the fluid hasn't all leaked out, or turned black. But yeah, it's definitely prone to some severe clunks during operation.


----------

